# PCI



## ZEZO4 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi,

Just to make sure, did NCEES removed PCI from the exam standards requirements?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Bean (Apr 6, 2018)

Not that I know of but I did see a practice problem on the PPI 16 hour practice exam.


----------



## David Connor SE (Apr 6, 2018)

Didn't realize it, but according to the NCEES - SE Design Standards the PCI code has been removed effective April 2018 exam.  

In my opinion, they should remove cold-formed steel as well if they are only going to ask 1 question about it.


----------



## Mr. Bean (Apr 6, 2018)

David Connor said:


> Didn't realize it, but according to the NCEES - SE Design Standards the PCI code has been removed effective April 2018 exam.
> 
> In my opinion, they should remove cold-formed steel as well if they are only going to ask 1 question about it.


I couldn't agree more on the cold formed steel.  474 pages of a manual just for one problem.  It's ridiculous.  As if we don't have enough to read on.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Apr 7, 2018)

Wait!, hows this NOT a big deal?!?!?  PCI should be offended. :-/ too much?? Ok. Uhhh rreally,  how can they remove this reference?


----------



## ZEZO4 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you guys.


----------



## David Connor SE (Apr 12, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> Wait!, hows this NOT a big deal?!?!?  PCI should be offended. :-/ too much?? Ok. Uhhh rreally,  how can they remove this reference?


It was ridiculous to have 1 question for a manual that big (and expensive). Same with cold-formed steel. Should just be IBC, ASCE 7, AASHTO, Steel codes, Concrete codes, Wood codes, Masonry code.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Apr 12, 2018)

David Connor said:


> It was ridiculous to have 1 question for a manual that big (and expensive). Same with cold-formed steel. Should just be IBC, ASCE 7, AASHTO, Steel codes, Concrete codes, Wood codes, Masonry code.


  just wrapped up a Double Tee design. Was a little saddened. But i agree.


----------

